

Finally we can stop pretending that itunes helps the music industry - av500
http://www.asymco.com/2011/07/13/itunes-app-total-downloads-finally-overtook-song-downloads/

======
sorbus
Needless editorializing in the title, that isn't mentioned at all by the
article. (In case the article's title is changed, it's currently "Finally we
can stop pretending that itunes helps the music industry").

